# Color morph? - Super Tigers



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

I have been keeping what some call the Super Tigers for a while. The were originally wild caught in China. They have been breeding like crazy in a 75G that I have set up for them and RCS. This morning I noticed that one looked like he was a Red Tiger. I then noticed there might be a few. Could these be male RCS or just a color morph from the Super Tigers?

PS. Sorry for the quality of the photos, but I had to crop so much to get them small enough to upload.


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

yup! those are color morphs of tiger shrimp in general and are just due to genetics, and it isn't abnormal to see them pop up


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

very nice shrimp


----------



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks. 

I knew they were a colorful strain of the tigers in terms of their black and gold patterns, but I did not expect the red stripes. So is it your opinion that the red stripes are a result of the genetics of two breeding tigers? Do you think there is any likelihood that this was the result of cross breeding with the cherries? I know what the compatibility charts typically say, it just seems an odd coincidence that they have been housed with Cherries and I have not seen other salient color variations with the tiger stripes.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Neocaridina sp. (RCS) and Caridina sp. (Tiger) can not cross according to science if I am not mistaken...

Cheers, Bill


----------



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

Okay. I understand the premise, but I guess the purpose of my question was what 'science' renders this an impossibility. I appreciate your response, but I had hoped to learn the why as opposed to the what from some of the experienced shrimp keepers here.

My personal experience is that if there are enough coincidences, the results should be challenged and analyzed. You never know when you might discover something unique.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd imagine it was the same premise for why bats can't breed with birds. Or butterflies with moths. They are not from the same genetic family and thus are rendered sexually incompatible. I'm sure there is a more "scientifically" worded response for this though. Check wiki. 

p.s. Very nice shrimp!


----------



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

Perhaps I errored in the way I presented this issue to the forum, based on the response.

The long and the short of it is that I do not think there is 'quote un quote' a link that provides the answer to the question. 

I had hoped that some who had perhaps come before me and tried some unusual things might have some input as to the possibilities. Frankly, I am certain that wikipedia is not the answer I am seeking, but rather, I think the answer lies with a more darwin-like answer.

For those who understand what I am asking, please respond. I find the possibilities fascinating and hope the board does too.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Hmm, the closest discussion I could find on the web is this: http://au.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071221054842AAcSM6F
This guy is suggesting it may be possible, though he had no direct experience with it and the results may be sterile.

On my first read I thought you meant what is the scientific reasoning in general. I didn't realize you were asking for specifics on cardina and neocardina. My suggestion to search a wiki, was for the reasoning behind the process in general, though I have yet to be able to find the specific term to search for. The wiki has "everything" nowadays. 

Now you've certainly got my interest lvl up. I have CRS and RCS in the same tank. I wonder if I ever get flukes and just don't know it.

Am I onto what you are looking to discuss? Is the possible genetic anomaly you are personally witnessing due to interbreeding across species as opposed to the belief this is an occurrence that oft arises in just Tiger shrimp alone?


----------



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for your response.  I just find the possibilities the topic raises so interesting.

The way I see it, there are three possibilities.

1. The genetics of this line of tigers carry a recessive gene for the red stripes.
2. The was some kind of cross breeding with the Cherries.
3. There is some kind of recessive gene in the Tigers where they experience a color change similar to a chameleon in that since they are housed with cherries, they take on some of the characteristics of their surroundings.

I think the reason I even went past number 1 in my thoughts was do to the coincidence that the only color difference I have observed is the red stripes (ie. no blue, purple, etc) and the fact they are living with cherries.

I wish I had a better ability to explain the likelihoods of each, but that is where I was hoping the experience of others in keeping these shrimp might come in.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

I have red stripes show up on my Regular tigers as well as BT and they are housed with no other species. I think you are on the right track about it being a recessive gene in the Tigers.

Bill


----------



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Bill.

Do you house your tigers and/or blue tigers alone? Also, do you have any pictures you are willing to share? Thanks in advance.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is a photo from a while back of one of my Tigers with red stripes I'll try foe some more photos... I do have some with more red as well as reg Tigers with a nice blue tint to them. Toying with the idea of a little selective breeding after seeing the green ones at Crustaforum... I have a couple with that same tint to them though not near as nice.










Bill


----------



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

That is a really great photo. It even looks like that one could be a female. The only ones I have seen so far have been male. I would love to see what one looks like berried because I bet the hormonal color enhancement would be amazing.


----------

